# Pre-War Paramount Crankset



## alexander55 (Nov 15, 2022)

Lots of patina as shown.  Both cranks are marked PARAMOUNT. I'll pay the postage to a US address.  Shipping to a US address only.  Payment via Paypal F&F.  Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## dasberger (Nov 15, 2022)

@rstytnsp


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 16, 2022)

$50


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 16, 2022)

No deal.


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 16, 2022)

$60


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 16, 2022)

No deal.


----------



## rstytnsp (Nov 16, 2022)

do you have a stem like this around?


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 16, 2022)

I do not have extra stems.  Thanks.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 17, 2022)

125


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 17, 2022)

Thank you. No deal.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Nov 24, 2022)

175


----------



## alexander55 (Nov 25, 2022)

Thank you. No deal.


----------

